# If you had 2 policies with  "day to day" cover, can you claim both?



## suzie (3 Aug 2014)

If you (for whatever reason) had 2 policies that had day to day cover, can you claim on both? For example let's say a dental procedure cost €1000 and each policy covered €250. Could you recoup €500?

Thanks
S


----------



## Sodium13 (5 Aug 2014)

I have looked into having 2 policies from 2 different Health Insurers, if this is the case here, and they would each have to pay 50% of what they cover.


----------



## suzie (21 Oct 2014)

Sorry 

Just after noticing this reply. 

So if I understand you correctly, using my example each provider would only pay back €125?

Thanks 
S.


----------



## TTI (21 Oct 2014)

suzie said:


> If you (for whatever reason) had 2 policies that had day to day cover, can you claim on both? For example let's say a dental procedure cost €1000 and each policy covered €250. Could you recoup €500?
> 
> Thanks
> S



You could get two receipts for half each.


----------



## Exchanger (21 Dec 2014)

Not sure if you mean two policies from two of the main insurers or one from the likes of hospital Saturday fund and another from a say laya.   

We have 3 policies. One main with Laya, one with HSF and a work related one. The latter pays out on both day to day expenses and hospital bills while the HSF mainly pays out on things like GP fees , dental etc. but do pay towards nightly cost of bed in hospital.  the only rule is that you must submit ORIGINAL receipts when claiming from all three but the bottom line is that you are entitled to claim from all three. I don't see why it should be otherwise given that we pay yearly to all three.


----------

